# silverstar headlights



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

anyone have the silverstar headlights? if so, are they worth the buy? i might consider marketing them, if theres a big demand


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes they are worth the buy.

they are ones that are pure white and wont melt your stock harnesses.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

they seem good, just did some research on them. Only thing is they say they only last about a year under normal driving conditions according to the sylvania website. My stock lights have lasted since 1995 when I got my car and never had to replace them. $50 for lights each year is a bit pricey to me but that may just be me. If they lasted maybe 3 years I'd definetely pick a set up.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

there were somthing about the news here in nebraska about old folks complaining about the these lights. Saying that it makes them blind..well i don't think they should let anybody over 60 to drive at all or at least have them retake the drivers test instead of just renewing them


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

The silverstars are excellent bulbs. I installed them when I upgraded to crystal clear housings and the combination made an incredible difference. It took three different attempts to get them aimed just right so that I would the maximum reach without blinding on coming traffic. A police officer came by to see what I was doing in a dark parking lot in the middle of the night, and he helped me check the aim. For anyone who has trouble seeing at night, this is one of the best upgrades you can get for your car.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I installed a set of silverstars last month to replace my burnt out cool blues which lasted about 2 years. They look alot whiter and brighter than my old cool blues, i like them...


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

where can i buy them? whats the best price for them? TIA for any info


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

lilman said:


> *where can i buy them? whats the best price for them? TIA for any info *


Silverstar available at Autozone...Advance auto parts.....etc


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

There should be a $10 off coupon at http://www.sylvania.com/auto/silverstar.htm under PDF resources. It expires sometime this month. Prices at Autozone were better than prices at Wal-Mart the last time I checked.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Yup autozone sells them for $19.99 ea. everyone else wants $24.99 ea., there were no $10 rebate coupons at autozone when i bought mine. I guess autozone is just giving you an instant rebate at that price.


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

I recomend the Silverstars they are great for a pure white bulb they are bright as hell. The only thing that I don't like is the pattern that you get w/ the high beems but I'll still tak ethem over any other bulb for the 9004's.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I love my silverstars much better than the blue lights I had and way better than OEM. I just need the right corners to match them or at least get close to it in terms of brightness.


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*yeah but...*

I put silverstars in about a month ago. They look nice but I have no highbeams, as a matte of fact when I flip to highbeams, I get a slightly dimmer effect. Also my highbeam inside light stays on all the time. What gives? Thanks. Pablo


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

hmm electrical problem I am sure our electrical guru's will chime in on this but check fuses. May have a short some where or a wire is crossed maybe? Has this always happened or recently or exaclty when you installed the silverstars?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: yeah but...*



kristinspapi said:


> *I put silverstars in about a month ago. They look nice but I have no highbeams, as a matte of fact when I flip to highbeams, I get a slightly dimmer effect. Also my highbeam inside light stays on all the time. What gives? Thanks. Pablo *


I have the same problem but I don't have the stock headlights I have projectors....


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

kristens.. your bulbs are 9004... NOT 9007.. you bought 9007.. look at the filliment.. place the bulb on its base, standing up. are the filliments like this }} or like =.. if the filiments are standing up }}, this is 9007, aka, plugs in, and will turn on, but the high beam will always be on, and the lowbeam is technically your high..


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *kristens.. your bulbs are 9004... NOT 9007.. you bought 9007.. look at the filliment.. place the bulb on its base, standing up. are the filliments like this }} or like =.. if the filiments are standing up }}, this is 9007, aka, plugs in, and will turn on, but the high beam will always be on, and the lowbeam is technically your high.. *


the sentra 1999 gxe comes with 9007 right?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

its the clear funky shaped.. with the convex cutout in the bottom center? the 98 200sx, and 99 sentras... yes.. 9007


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

i messed up my passenger side housing (clear housings) and now the passenger side won't adjust, so either i crack open the headlight and investigate or i bite the bullet and buy another one


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I'm Using siverstars and I think they are the best light available.(next to HID)I'd say get em or get HID


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Hmmm, the '96 I own uses a 9004. Are you sure your '98 takes a 9007? Seems strange that Nissan would switch bulb types like that... oh well.

Personally, I love the Silverstars. I'm in the USAF and am Stationed out here in mid-western texas while I'm training. There's nothing much out here beyond the small city and I one of the few fun things to do is go out driving in the hills. There's no traffic to worry about, but there are Deer and all sorts of other animals that could (and do) jump out in front of ya. I decided to upgrade to the Silverstars after I nearly hit a large buck a few weeks ago. The Silverstars are GREAT. They make a noticable difference. I'm now looking for the H3 bulbs to upgrade the stock foglights, but I haven't been able to find anywhere around here that sells them... so I'll probably have to break down and mail order them. I was able to pick up the 9004's as a combo pack at Walmarts for $38. Good deal.

Sylvania also makes a pretty neat turn Silverstar signal bulb which would be great for clear corners. It's only amber when it's lit up. I'll get around to clear corners/headlights eventually and I'll get those to complete the look.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I went from my stocks to the walmart brand "whites" for about 2 years, then I bought my silverstars at AutoZone for about 40. on my 98 they are 9007's. and IMO they make a pretty big difference. its almost a pure white not bright blue or anything, just a white, almost sunlight, kinda light, no yellow or blue hue to it. People often mistake me for having my Hi's on when its just on Low, they are quite a bit brighter than the stocks when you are facing them. They are worth the buy and Im glad I bought mine.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

first of all .. i bought a set of silverstars.. and compaired them at night to my blue coated ones.. and um.. sorry.. no difference.. of course.. maybe thats because im runnin a high wattage bulb.. see.. the factory and silverstars are like.. 55/65.. well my blue coated ones are like 85/95.. and i have aftermarket terminals.. because the factory ones burned up and melted.. (older set of bulbs).. but they are no different.. would i recomend getting them.. yes.. but not over my blue coated ones.. but a LOT of the blue coated ones are dimmer because the coating is like puttin sun glasses on your eyes ya know.. it dims the light comming in.. well.. same aspect.. but if you get a high enough wattage.. (and the terminals and wiring can handel it) then your set.. a blue tint.. and brightness of HID.. trust me .. ive been through like 7 sets of bulbs to test this theory.. but yes.. aiming and fogs have a LOT to do with the brightness as well.. im also using factory fogs with blue bulbs and i am removing the plate that covers the bulb and keeps it from blinding people.. but the lamp itself is dim now and old.. so this cover is no longer needed and wont blind anyone.. and i cant get the steal whool to take off any of the dimness.. but with my set up.. its pretty damn bright..yet almost legal.. but either get silverstars. or risk wiring like i do.. also fogs are important.. as well as aiming ALL of the lights properly.. 
So its either this............... or High Intensity Discharged Lighting $$$$$$$$ Travis


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Travis--
Have you been drinking? Cuz that was some hella rambling right there. I'm getting silverstars. Right now.
Jason


----------



## B14INMIAMI (Oct 11, 2003)

travis, if you go with a higher wattage bulb, do you also need to replace the stock wiring (meaning the cables)?? Or only the harnesses..


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

Has anyone installed the silverstars in the projectors?


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*My Question As Well..*

..I have Angel Eye's.. ..they have H1 & H3's..I'm wondering if Silverstar's will:

-burn'out & f**k up my housing
-give me Hi & Low electrical problems
-or give that HID look & blind every Mo'Fo out there.. 

?????


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: My Question As Well..*



blazin_injun said:


> *.
> -or give that HID look & blind every Mo'Fo out there..
> 
> ????? *


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the silverstars shouldnt burn your housing

and shouldnt give u electrical problems and if not aimed properly it will be blinding every mo fo out there.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i like mine......they are good on the eyes at night.....but could be better in bad weather.....


----------

